# Dig box



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Where do get one? I've seen some posts on FB saying they got it from a Dollar Store etc... I've had no luck in finding one the right size. Everything I've found seems to be to high, where Taco will have a hard time getting into or flip it over.


----------



## SRR12 (Sep 16, 2015)

How big is your cage and are you looking for a dig box with fleece scraps or a dig box with litter-type materials? I use fleece and just cut a hole in the side of a shoe box, made sure all the edges were smoothed down and put the lid back on top. He hasn't pooped in there yet, but when he does, I've got a second box as a reserve...


----------

